# Glock 19 Light



## Trident1 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm real new to cpf - driving my wife nuts on a new 'hobby', but the knowledge here is great. 8 new lights and growing because of you folks:thumbsup:

I did a search on weapons lights and a lot of what I saw was dated. Weapon forums aren't always 'enlightened'. Given the new LED tech out there, any good recomdations for a very lightweight rail light or even light/laser for a Glock 19?? It's been a good sidearm for me, but time is right to add a light. Laser not that necessary - haved used many (it it's lit, it's gonna be hit), but if there's a good package it would be ok. Figure posting this will save me lots of research!


----------



## jhc37013 (Feb 28, 2010)

Check out the Surefire and I also like the Insight stuff for the price.

http://www.surefire.com/X400product

http://www.insightlights.com/products-m6x.htm


----------



## Databyter (Feb 28, 2010)

Trident1 said:


> I'm real new to cpf - driving my wife nuts on a new 'hobby', but the knowledge here is great. 8 new lights and growing because of you folks:thumbsup:
> 
> I did a search on weapons lights and a lot of what I saw was dated. Weapon forums aren't always 'enlightened'. Given the new LED tech out there, any good recomdations for a very lightweight rail light or even light/laser for a Glock 19?? It's been a good sidearm for me, but time is right to add a light. Laser not that necessary - haved used many (it it's lit, it's gonna be hit), but if there's a good package it would be ok. Figure posting this will save me lots of research!


:welcome:

If you do decide to get a laser for your 19 get this one if you can afford it,

http://www.lasermax.com/product.php?id=1

It's the absolute best solution, it goes inside your gun so it doesn't get in the way.

The switch is also inside your weapon.

This takes about 3-4 minutes to install and will last you forever.

Basically you field strip your Glock and replace two components with the Lasermax Components.

It's a great product used by many S.W.A.T. N.A.T.O. Military and Alphabet agenices. Great reviews and approved by most law enforcement and military units.

I posted the manufacturer link but you can find em alot cheaper if you look around (make sure to get the sku that fits your gun).


----------



## sed6 (Feb 28, 2010)

My favorite weapon light for pistols is the Streamlight TLR-3. It's bright, super light weight and includes the proper key to attach to the Glock.


----------



## jhc37013 (Feb 28, 2010)

If you would like to keep the light and laser separate or buy one now and the other later this is the setup I have on my 17,19 and 26.

Crimson Trace laser grips
http://www.tacticalsupply.com/product/373/64_69/CRIMSONTRACE-glock-619-LASERGRIP-OVERMOLD.php

On the front end I use the Insight M3X.

http://www.tacticalsupply.com/product/3048/1_218_221/insight-m3x-tactical-illuminator.php


----------



## hk dave (Feb 28, 2010)

I would suggest something like a Steamlight TLR-1 with C4 LED technology. It does just fine while at much less cost then the surefire. 

Instead use the money you saved and get tritium night sights... 

Try aiming your gun in the dark... even with a flashlight lighting your path... 

Would work much better with night sights.

Better yet... get green tritium in the rear and orange night sights in the front... easier target acquisition.


----------



## hk dave (Feb 28, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> If you would like to keep the light and laser separate or buy one now and the other later this is the setup I have on my 17,19 and 26.
> 
> Crimson Trace laser grips
> http://www.tacticalsupply.com/product/373/64_69/CRIMSONTRACE-glock-619-LASERGRIP-OVERMOLD.php
> ...



I agree... if you're going to put a laser on your gun... get a crimson... no disrespect to anyone posting about lasermax spring replacements(scary to me)... but i PERSONALLY think the crimson is smarter for many reasons.


----------



## jhc37013 (Feb 28, 2010)

hk dave said:


> I agree... if you're going to put a laser on your gun... get a crimson... no disrespect to anyone posting about lasermax spring replacements(scary to me)... but i PERSONALLY think the crimson is smarter for many reasons.



I like the Crimson Trace comes on when you grasp the gun also I to like to keep the factory spring in, I have heard of little to no failure of the lasermax but to me I feel better keeping the glock spring in as well.

I also agree about the trit night sights like Meprolight or Trijicon. I should have clarified on my EDC G26 and 19 I like the Crimson Tace laser grips with the Meprolight night sight and I have my own hand held light source.

At home I keep a G17 with the Insight M3X with Meprolight sights and Crimson Trace laser grips.


----------



## Trident1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses guys. That 'in house' laser is pretty neat - will look more into that. Still want wide lumens out front - the Streamlights seem to offer good stuff for good price- dated??. Figured I really had my weapons needs set until this CPF stuff - now I want the best in both hands :devil:.


----------



## jhc37013 (Feb 28, 2010)

Trident1 said:


> Figured I really had my weapons needs set until this CPF stuff - now I want the best in both hands :devil:.



Me and you both and all mentioned above are all great weapon lights in the end it comes down to personal choice and of course available funds.

IMO get the night sights first especially if you already EDC a light and keep one nearby at night.


----------



## Trident1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just read those others. I do have trit sights - agree 100% there. Wary about internal mods too. This is a primary 'home' gun - like to keep it practiced, clean and ready.


----------



## hk dave (Feb 28, 2010)

The newest version of the Streamlight TLR-1s pushes 160 lumens... thats not so bad.


----------



## orchid_guy (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a surefire X300 mounted on a taurus .45. It's a bit much, but I can always mount it on a different firearms. A friend has a TLR2 mounted on Glock 

Streamlight's TLR-1 or TLR-2 are excellent choices as well as the surefire X300 or X400. 

Just so you know: 

X300 & TLR-1: Light only.
X400 & TLR-2: Light & laser. 

The surefire's cost $249 for the X300 & $460 for the X400. 
The streamlight's cost half as much (from optics planet) TLR1 is $102.95 & $225.99 for the TLR2. 

Both products will perform the same function, although in slightly different ways. The surefire X300 beam is a medium focused spot with a nice side spill that will throw quite a long distance ( I don't have exact lengths). 

The streamlight TLR2 beam is not focused. It will light up the desired target and everything on the ground in the path between you and your target. 

The biggest decisions are how much money do you want to spend and do you want a laser(and do you want it attached to the light or inside the pistol)? 


Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Databyter (Feb 28, 2010)

hk dave said:


> I agree... if you're going to put a laser on your gun... get a crimson... no disrespect to anyone posting about lasermax spring replacements(scary to me)... but i PERSONALLY think the crimson is smarter for many reasons.


Please elaborate because I'm actually buying a new pistol and I was going to outfit it with a lasermax.

The recoil spring is to aftermarket specs and is identical to the performance of your stock spring, not only that but it's been tested for years, and will not void your warranty.

If there is something I'm missing please edify me before I plunk down $250.

The reason I like it is, 

It's in-line with the bore and close to the bore, so it will be more accurate at a wide variety of ranges, not just tuned for say 30 feet out.

Since it's inside it will fit in any holster, won't get dirty or scratched or misaligned.

Because it's in-line with the bore no adjustment is needed accuracy is stated to be +- 2" at I believe 20 yards, which is fine, but it's usually better than that.

It's at the END of your gun nothing like a finger or a glove is going to get in the way of the beam.

The switch is placed where your stock slide controller button is located, you can operate this with a press of your finger without losing sight picture.

The accuracy is forced to be kept forever by the integrity of a reamed bore.

Also I have small hands, I get guns with smaller grips when possible because of this, or with adjustable grips. I've heard the CT grips are a bit bigger, but I'm not 100% on that.

Police and military love it which is usually a great sign!

I haven't found any disadvantages except the price, which is actually cheap considering what you get, it's just alot of cash to plunk down right now.

EDIT: I just wanted to add that Police also love Crimson Trace, and I've looked at that also. Not a darn thing wrong with it. I just don't see the advantage of something on the outside where it can be banged around and misaligned. adjustments a plus though, but not needed with the Lasermax.


----------



## jhc37013 (Feb 28, 2010)

I havn't played with Lasemax in awhile but last I looked you had to manually activate a switch to turn it on, not something I would want to half to do in a pressure situation. The Crimson Trace come on with you grab the gun. 

Maybe the Lasermax has changed the design if so I will look into them again but if its still the same I will stay with Crimson Trace. Its also just peace of mind to me knowing its a glock spring even though the Lasermax apparently has had good quality reputation with that spring.


----------



## Databyter (Feb 28, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> I havn't played with Lasemax in awhile but last I looked you had to manually activate a switch to turn it on, not something I would want to half to do in a pressure situation. The Crimson Trace come on with you grab the gun.
> 
> Maybe the Lasermax has changed the design if so I will look into them again but if its still the same I will stay with Crimson Trace. Its also just peace of mind to me knowing its a glock spring even though the Lasermax apparently has had good quality reputation with that spring.


This is actually a disadvantage to the Crimson Trace, although I'm sure the marketing will tell you otherwise. You do not want the laser to come on when you pick up the gun.

With the Lasermax you can turn the laser on or off from the firing position with the site picture intact, with a light push of the finger, the same thing you would do to say take off your safety.

You are in control.


----------



## jhc37013 (Feb 28, 2010)

It has nothing to do with marketing but rather just personal choice I have seen crimson trace vs. lasermax debate in other forums 20 pages long. In a home defense or a outside the home self defense situation why wouldn't you want the laser to come on just by gripping the gun, now in a offensive situation I can see the benefit of being able to turn it off or on but you can also turn the Crimson Trace off by slightly loosening your grip.

Like I said its all personal choice besides I believe all the new Crimson Trace grips do have the ability to be turned off and on.


----------



## Trident1 (Feb 28, 2010)

I can tell I need to ask to see some of these options where I shoot too. My gun training was competetive (joint military stuff) but home is different. $$ are fine for what's best. This won't be an edc - just in case I can't get to the bigger guns in a pinch. I don't plan to change when it's set up good. I'm just getting the idea that the process of lighting things up has become much more efficient both from the hand and from a weapon. - and harder to choose.


----------



## Databyter (Feb 28, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> It has nothing to do with marketing but rather just personal choice I have seen crimson trace vs. lasermax debate in other forums 20 pages long. In a home defense or a outside the home self defense situation why wouldn't you want the laser to come on just by gripping the gun, now in a offensive situation I can see the benefit of being able to turn it off or on but you can also turn the Crimson Trace off by slightly loosening your grip.
> 
> Like I said its all personal choice besides I believe all the new Crimson Trace grips do have the ability to be turned off and on.


I agree with you, and got interested enough to also read a few articles and forum debates just now.

There seems to be a long list of pro's and con's for both makes which really boil down to personal preference, type of usage, even ergodynamics (like small hands).

Looks like I'm going to do some more research, and maybe see if I can test a few units out.
For my purposes I don't shoot much and I'd be using this primaraly for training and home defence so either would be excellent choices. For home defence I can see the benefit of instant on, and have read that new placement of the CT emitter is designed to be always on but blockable by a finger until needed which is ingenious and effective.
. I like the design ingenuity of the lasermax, and the idea that it is waterproof and rugged as hell, and will allow me to use the custom grips I prefer.


----------



## jhc37013 (Feb 28, 2010)

If you can check them out locally thats the way to do it, you can get a better feel for things that way.


----------



## Databyter (Feb 28, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> If you can check them out locally thats the way to do it, you can get a better feel for things that way.


Heres a vid I found comparing the beams. The intention was to show that the CT was Brighter than the Lasermax, but actually since these are lasers and not weapon lights I have to say that the Lasermax is about as bright at the hotspot, its just a more collimated and precise pinpoint. This is at about 15 feet, I'd hate to see how diffused and vague the "bright" CT beam would be at say 50 feet. The most collimated beam wins in the throw contest when it comes to lasers.
The poster of this vid seems to misunderstand that the LM beam is superior. Incidently the flickering of the Lasermax is intentional to max it easier to pick out of a mixed background.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONWwBDwydR8


----------



## SweetKnuckles (Feb 28, 2010)

You need to try them out.


YMMV, but I found in my experience:


Instant on of CT is imperative, considering the heart-in-throat adrenaline rush that would accompany any time I would actually use it to stop a threat

LaserMax integral guide rod laser lens is closer to the muzzle which is where gas/soot/unburned powder is expelled, and IMHO is more susceptible to partial or full occlusion of the beam

CT is micro adjustable allowing a dial in for a specific self defense round or distance - LM is non adjustable and if shot placement is imperative, I'd rather not have a 3-5" error of poa/poi


I too, have always liked the ingenuity and standard holstering ability of the LM, but after trying both, my perceived benefits of the CT lasers outweighed the coolness factor of the LM in practical application.


**these are based on my experiences, so if LM now has an adjustable guide rod laser - I am unaware of it


----------



## joncylee (Feb 28, 2010)

Databyter;It's in-line with the bore and close to the bore said:


> Have you consider other SPECs such as temperature range, or dot size? From my understanding, those sights can only operate at ranges between 59F & 95F. Dot size also varies from companies.


----------

